# [POLL] For you pirates, Torrents or Direct Downloads?



## Deleted User (Mar 13, 2017)

Just to make things clear, this thread is going to be neither a host for torrents/downloads nor an argument about the morality issues revolving around piracy.
​Now that that is taken care of, I really am interested. This is just some information for me on what people prefer. In this, I am not just talking about games or movies, but actual software, like Photoshop or Sony Vegas Pro, along with games and movies. Now, I am not putting my opinion into this, but I do want to hear others.

Some points I want to see:

which is safer
your experience (or others you know experience) with your decision
What you pirate (games, movies, books [idk just putting it out there], or anything else)
some other valid arguments
Some shit I don't want to see:

[insert method here] master race
Pirating is bad
Pirating is good
Links to piracy websites, torrents, or downloads
Anything else that could get you banned (i care about most, if not all, people on GBATemp)
If you feel I should clarify anything in the OP, please let me know.

Example:



CitizenSnips said:


> For newer games I'd suggest torrents as direct downloads could more likely have viruses, but older game ROMs i'd suggest direct downloads as its faster and you aren't very likely to get in trouble over an older game, and are quite trustworthy if you know where to go



No bullshit. Valid point.


----------



## CitizenSnips (Mar 13, 2017)

For newer games I'd suggest torrents as direct downloads could more likely have viruses, but older game ROMs i'd suggest direct downloads as its faster and you aren't very likely to get in trouble over an older game, and are quite trustworthy if you know where to go


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 13, 2017)

CitizenSnips said:


> For newer games I'd suggest torrents as direct downloads could more likely have viruses, but older game ROMs i'd suggest direct downloads as its faster and you aren't very likely to get in trouble over an older game, and are quite trustworthy if you know where to go


I am using this as an example. Thanks


----------



## xtheman (Mar 13, 2017)

For games: If I can't find a direct download without a cancerous host, then I just torrent it. But normally if its a google drive link I just use that.

I don't use any software so I wouldn't know, but I do torrent movies


----------



## Zeriel (Mar 13, 2017)

Do you work for the gaming industry or Denuvo or something?


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 13, 2017)

Zeriel said:


> Do you work for the gaming industry or Denuvo or something?


no.


----------



## RustInPeace (Mar 13, 2017)

xtheman166 said:


> If I can't find a direct download without a cancerous host, then I just torrent it. But normally if its a google drive link I just use that.
> 
> I don't use any software so I wouldn't know, but I do torrent movies



This but I never encountered Drive links for movies. I mainly torrent for movies and sometimes porn, but also there are two websites that host movies via direct downloads that I love to go on. They host exploitation, cult, obscure movies, the newest or more famous movies get the torrent treatment, the "trash" is relished in those two sites.


----------



## xtheman (Mar 13, 2017)

RustInPeace said:


> This but I never encountered Drive links for movies. I mainly torrent for movies and sometimes porn, but also there are two websites that host movies via direct downloads that I love to go on. They host exploitation, cult, obscure movies, the newest or more famous movies get the torrent treatment, the "trash" is relished in those two sites.


I meant the first part as in games, I should have been a bit more clear about that


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 13, 2017)

Direct downloads, torrents can't be trusted, even with Peerblock, even worse when you're told to seed them; makes it easier to trace apparently. That, and viruses/Trojans.


CitizenSnips said:


> For newer games I'd suggest torrents as direct downloads could more likely have viruses, but older game ROMs i'd suggest direct downloads as its faster and you aren't very likely to get in trouble over an older game, and are quite trustworthy if you know where to go



How are torrents safer than direct links? Surely, torrents are a cesspool for viruses, malware, and ways of having your ISP track?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 13, 2017)

xtheman166 said:


> I don't use any software so I wouldn't know


How could you post that comment if you don't use _any_ software? (Being a video game player while not using _any _software also doesn't make any sense.)


----------



## xtheman (Mar 13, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> How could you post that comment if you don't use _any_ software? (Being a video game player while not using _any _software also doesn't make any sense.)





blujay said:


> but actual software, *like Photoshop or Sony Vegas Pro, *


This is the software I meant... (shit like that)


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 13, 2017)

Torrents for movies, shows, and the odd PC game or software. Though I usually buy games on Steam rather than pirate.
Free file hosts for most console games, since they're easier to find there.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 13, 2017)

xtheman166 said:


> but actual software, *like Photoshop or Sony Vegas Pro*


So your saying that all games are vaporware?


----------



## RevPokemon (Mar 13, 2017)

I almost always use direct downloads unless I am downloading various files such as CD's or something since then torrenting would be more productive.


----------



## Demifiend (Mar 13, 2017)

If possible I would like to use torrents but sometimes the hosts of them aren't too trustworthy so I go with Direct Links, assuming that the file you're downloading doesn't requires you to "lol, fill a survey to unlock pass" and even if you could unlock it, is most likely just a virus rather than the software you're looking for, however, if it's just the installer and the keygen on the zipped file, then it gets a pass, rarely I see situations in which either the keygen fails or the file is completely corrupted, I happen to have had more of those with torrents, but with torrents I can download continuously without any interruptions so there's that too 

TL;DR I use both, as long as they have what I am looking for available, then I'm fine with it


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 13, 2017)

I absolutely hate things like GDrive and Mega until I HAVE to use them. I try to torrent almost everything. Torrent is mostly bullshit free and one click download.


----------



## Ricken (Mar 14, 2017)

I prefer to torrent, because less site hopping, and I'm biased to P2P
I don't mind a ddl, but Torrents just scream 'YES' at me


----------



## Jao Chu (Mar 14, 2017)

I like direct links so i can run them through multi-threaded downloading clients to max out my FTTH connection. However I dislike signing up for forums, hitting "like" to show download links and mother-fucking pay-per-click link-shortening bullshit, so I will always try bittorrent first.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Mar 14, 2017)

I generally use direct downloads, I only do torrents when there is no other choice, it actually depends quite a bit, some file hosting sites will slow me down so bad, i'll get pissed off and use torrents.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 14, 2017)

Usenet? Or is that wrapped up into file lockers/direct downloads/file hosters?


----------



## MichiS97 (Mar 14, 2017)

I don't know how it is in other countries, but in Germany downloading torrents is basically a guaranteed ticket to being sued


----------



## mgrev (Mar 14, 2017)

Direct Downloads for roms for emulation and stuff (or 3ds games for that matter)
Torrents for everything else, because i have an unstable internet connection at times, and failed downloads aint fun. in fact, if i can torrent roms, i do that instead


----------



## SoslanVanWieren (Mar 14, 2017)

Nah i use freeshop


----------



## Arecaidian Fox (Mar 14, 2017)

I guess I'll add my two cents. I use both direct downloads and torrents (mostly for games, movies and TV), and my vote reflects as such. However, given the chance, I tend to prefer torrents. One of the only exceptions to this is when a file has gotten so rare, old or obscure that no one wastes bandwidth doing P2P with it (at that point it should really be archived somewhere for people to grab, even if only occasionally, though that's a bit out of the context of the thread). Then I start wishing for a direct download XD . It also really just comes down to availability and opportunity. If I can easily get a file I want on a direct download and it's right in front of my face, I will. However, if given the same file either in a torrent or a direct download, I tend to take the torrent.


----------



## erman1337 (Mar 14, 2017)

I think torrenting is unsafe unless you're using a private trackers -- it's easy to track down what someone is torrenting if they're using public trackers.
Although torrents are usually WAY more reliable than direct links


----------



## bkifft (Mar 14, 2017)

torrent, och, nntp.

All over a specialized service provider, https://premiumize.me. For a monthly fee they offer download from different one click hosters, automatic torrent download and usenet accces, giving me full anonymity.


----------



## nolimits59 (Mar 14, 2017)

direct download is crap when your internet provider can give you optical fiber... You feel dragged down big time.


----------



## Joom (Mar 17, 2017)

Depends on what I'm looking for. Most times I can't find more obscure music on torrent indexes (or even scene releases for that matter) so I tend to rely on weird Russian sites. For movies, TV shows, and software I definitely turn to torrents, though.


----------



## BlackZero500 (Mar 17, 2017)

Well ok. I pirate nearly everything as i dont like to buy blind. So i download a game, movie, Book, you Name it and See if I like it. Then there are 3 variants. I like it i buy it, i dont like it i delete it or i like it but its Not worth the money i keep it. That said i also like to keep pirated or dumped versions of games and movies because i loathe disc changing.

To the Source, i dont know about your countrys but in germany downloading is Not exactly illegal. Its the publishing and providing of pirated contend thats illegal. There are many cases where the court decided that you cant evidently say that the one that Downloads would buy if He didnt so you cant prove there was monetary damage. Thats why i dont like torrent and other peer to peer Programms. Even if you deactivate upload there is always a small upstream. An that Puts the string around your neck.


----------



## Xiphiidae (Mar 17, 2017)

I find torrents are preferable to direct downloads in virtually every way. However, for games the advent of MEGA has made it better than torrenting in many ways, as it's both fairly safe and reliable. I've never heard of anyone facing legal action for torrenting (or downloading in any way) games, and in Australia ISPs just give people warnings for torrenting before potentially taking legal action, but this happens very, very rarely, and only for specific recent well-known films or shows.


----------



## CrimsonSteel (Mar 17, 2017)

Prefer direct downloading, if only because of the consistency. I guess popular media would be fine to torrent, but random files that only have a torrent option always seem to go slow.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 17, 2017)

I prefer torrenting for pretty much everything.


----------



## hii915 (Mar 17, 2017)

Private trackers + Deezloader


----------



## godreborn (Mar 17, 2017)

usenet is superior to torrents.  max speed, no seeders required, retention in the 7-10 year range.  how many torrents r still active after 7 years?  ...but it costs money.  try it out.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Mar 17, 2017)

what a strange thread. FBI confirmed.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 17, 2017)

Piracy poll.



> Your vote will be publicly visible.


Nice trap.


----------



## pokemoner2500 (Mar 17, 2017)

For games (with some exceptions and 3DS games) I torrent, movies and TV shows I torrent, anything that I can torrent I try to, but if not then direct download. (music being the exception where I try to direct download)


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 18, 2017)

mech said:


> what a strange thread. FBI confirmed.





WiiUBricker said:


> Piracy poll.
> 
> 
> Nice trap.


First off, I can change that. I will too. I actually created this thread to see what other people used and maybe get some insight on how I should pirate (if I do).


----------



## Futurdreamz (Mar 18, 2017)

I used to love Torrents because I could get the entire series at once and watch it offline (without manually finding and downloading every single episode), but I recently got a very tersely worded email so direct downloads it is.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 25, 2017)

Torrenting usually doesn't result in having to go to slow or ad-filled file hosting services, and takes proper advantage of my high-speed Internet connection. Unfortunately, they monitor P2P networks in the UK, but I don't torrent all that often, I'm not a heavy pirate.

I might be able to use a leecher for smaller downloads though, in case I really need to protect myself.


----------



## jimbo13 (Mar 25, 2017)

It depends on the file, the idea that direct downloads would have more virus's is malarkey. Releases are generally all the same as they come from groups.

Never use torrents unless you have a VPN or some type of reasonable anonymity through a campus/coffee/work WiFi, always ask the question can be this tracked by to me.
Direct download the rest of the time unless you can't find it direct or the speeds lousy.


----------



## Jim-Luc Tiberius Kirkard (Mar 26, 2017)

Not that I pirate, but I've always used torrents to get what I need (wink, wink, nudge, nudge). I used to direct download .mp4 files for PSP back in '06, but I'm not even sure where you would do that any more, or if they have the quality I want. It used to be forums where you'd watch for a new thread and get the Megaupload link. If a thread was older than a few weeks, it was hit or miss. Is this what is meant by direct downloads? Seems like that would be slower without premium file host accounts. A lot limit you to around 500k, which is about 1/2-1/3 the speed of torrents obtained through my VPN.


----------



## H4X0R46 (Jul 27, 2018)

I've used torrents for years! By far the most reliable way to get something. I've been getting DMCA letters like crazy lately though, so I have no choice but to stick to direct downloads for games. Other softwares? Torrenting is really your only option.


----------



## PRAGMA (Jul 27, 2018)

I use torrents when I want the BEST quality of movies, series, music e.t.c
I NEVER pirate games, Only ROMS for NDS and older for my retro GPD XD+.
I use DDL sites for when I just want something to watch quickly or as my last resort.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



H4X0R46 said:


> I've used torrents for years! By far the most reliable way to get something. I've been getting DMCA letters like crazy lately though, so I have no choice but to stick to direct downloads for games. Other softwares? Torrenting is really your only option.


Just VPN my dude. DDL would be much easier to see on even a DNS level, whereas torrenting wouldnt.
VPN + Torrents = ez pz
or get a seedbox, 10$ for a month, ezpz untraceable. FTP dl off that seedbox, ez pz, and you can seed back ez pz helping the community

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jim-Luc Tiberius Kirkard said:


> Not that I pirate, but I've always used torrents to get what I need (wink, wink, nudge, nudge). I used to direct download .mp4 files for PSP back in '06, but I'm not even sure where you would do that any more, or if they have the quality I want. It used to be forums where you'd watch for a new thread and get the Megaupload link. If a thread was older than a few weeks, it was hit or miss. Is this what is meant by direct downloads? Seems like that would be slower without premium file host accounts. A lot limit you to around 500k, which is about 1/2-1/3 the speed of torrents obtained through my VPN.


DDL is what ur explaining yes. Also, forums like that still exist. My all time fav rn is snahp.it as it is run by the dudes @ r/megalinks


----------

